# Next up..Delta



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

This is Delta, a 2nd freshening ND who is due about Feb. 13th. She freshened last year with trips, but she doesn't look too big this year to me. She is a real sweetheart... I hope her kidding is as uneventful as last year! No help at all!!!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

She's a really cute goat, I like her spots! You might be getting some Valentine's day gifts this year, in the form of fur and hooves! Good luck.....


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Valentine babies would be great! She also has a couple of moon spots on her black areas and throws them. You can just see one on her tail...Her babies were lookers!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Good luck! I am thinking she'll surprise you with twins... and be girls just as pretty as their mama!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She is so cute with her spots


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Deltas making me crazy...ligs come and go... She just wants me to sit and scratch her... Let's just do this!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww she looks like a sweetheart. I know the impatient wait is killer, but give her those extra scratches and tell her to take all the time in the world...so maybe she'll think your not impatient, and decide to go lol


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Ooooh, come on, Delta!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Delta's due date is tomorrow and I think she's gonna hold out... Wouldn't you know I have to work!







Husband better spend a good deal of time checking on her for me...
Btw...the one on the right is Delta, the one on the left kidded 2 weeks ago ha ha


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Of course she's waiting til you have to work! She wants to surprise you.


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

Happy kidding!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Deltas on day 148, I've never had an ND go this long! She has a prolapse now too -especially when she steps up on the feeder to eat or when she lays down, or coughs...poor little thing is going to bake these muffins to "well done"!!!
Oh, and poor me watching all day every day....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully she will go soon.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

It's day 151...delta, you have to let go sometime...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Delta! Good grief girl, the doe code has been fulfilled, let them go!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Day 152..


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Start popping balloons behind her? haha

I did have a boer doe who HATED the kidding pen last year. She went to day 152. Since day 152 was lovely & sunny I let her out of the kidding pen to get some extra exercise, she booked it to her normal shed, and began labor within 1/2 hour and had quads up & nursing by nightfall. (needless to say I then had to rearrange every other doe around her so she could have bonding space in HER shed).


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I think she loves having 1/2 of the goat shed to herself! As well as half of the feeder, all that fresh straw...treats, scratches....she may be there forever!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Take her for a bumpy ride.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Day 153, I went and worked and came home... No babies but the udder is fuller. Maybe tonight or tomorrow ...? Or...?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Tell her she doesn't need to hang on to them anymore!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Maybe spicy food will help start labour? LOL


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh goodness!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

That udder is really full and tight tonite...

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

This girl is crazy.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I am too now! I totally believe that I know nothing about when a doe is ready to kid, cause I've been expecting it for around 10 days ...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Stay strong!


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

Any luck yet? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

She's dilating but not there yet ...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

milk and honey said:


> She's dilating but not there yet ...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Kids?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Yep... In birth announcements! Trips!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

milk and honey said:


> Yep... In birth announcements! Trips!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Yeah!!! Congrats! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

